# my new rig



## prescient (Jun 14, 2014)

hello everyone







maximums hero vl / i7-4770k /gtx 780 windforce /16gb dual hyper beast ram 2400/WD cB 1tb FZEX/cm storm
trooper/SAMSUNG 2333SW lcd/corsair 750 tx/ win8 64bit pro

i made it    am still to get a cpu water cooler . it was out of stock.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 14, 2014)

Looks awesome - good build 

Layton


----------



## Suka (Jun 14, 2014)

Those are very nice specs.


----------



## prescient (Jun 14, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Vario (Jun 14, 2014)

pictures of the machine please!


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 14, 2014)

> pictures of the machine please!


^ +1 what he said


----------



## prescient (Jun 15, 2014)

i dont have the  tools to transfer images to my pc  sorry .  but  it looks like a tank , really nice looking stuff.
the colored asus  hero board with lots of leds and the 3 fans  windforce 
still waiting for the water 3 extreme and will come to oc the cpu


----------



## prescient (Jun 16, 2014)

i have a question please .  did i get a good ocing   chip ?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 16, 2014)

prescient said:


> i have a question please .  did i get a good ocing   chip ?



3.9Ghz is not much above Turbo (100mhz) and can probably be done on stock voltages. What voltages are required for 4.4Ghz? If you need anything around 1.2v for 4.4 then it's a decent OC chip.

Also I recommend dropping this stuff into the Your PC ATM thread instead, you'll get more interest.


----------



## prescient (Jun 16, 2014)

and where is that thread ?  

i wont oc on stock fan . not yet am getting that cooler in few days


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 16, 2014)

CHeck the Haswell OC'ing clubhouse. Also, I'd say average CPU, if voltages are reported correctly there, with 4.4 or 4.5 GHz possible @ 1.325V or less.

but, votlages reported in CPU-Z might be cache..then I haz no idea.


Do this:

With FAT32 USB drive plugged into the board, go into BIOS, go to the monitoring page, and press "F12" to show the voltages there and post the image that the board will place on your USB drive.

Clubhouse here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/intel-haswell-overclocking-clubhouse.185344/


----------



## prescient (Jun 16, 2014)

i posted in the other thread


----------

